# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Consultas gratuitas todo sobre pozos

## Victor martinez

victor@nazcatec.comTemas similares: Artículo: Empezó proceso de consultas con organizaciones para elaborar reglamento de Ley Forestal Pozos de agua Consultas gratuitas todo sobre pozos Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales

----------


## DIEGO ESCATE P

Buenas digame donde puedo encontrar equipo de bombeo a petroleo y side algun modo los alquilan,o donde los venden garantizados ...espero su respuesta

----------


## fphriego

Hola soy agronomo de la UNALM, me podrian decir el presupuesto referencial de pozo tubular de 8", estube por ecuador y por halla el costo promedio es de 200 $ el metro, me comentaron que en el peru es de 700$, por que esa diferencia. gracias por la respuesta 
Fernando Puertas Hospina

----------


## Agronokike

Bueno colega, el costo de perforacion por metro es bastante variable porque depende mucho de las caracteristicas de la perforacion, es decir de la geografia y geologia del lugar, ademas de la logistica para realizar la perforacion (dado lo dificil que es nuestro territorio) pero realizando una acercamiento muy amplio el costo esta entre 300 a 600 dolares el metro. Te recomendaria un estudio geologico para asegurar al maximo la presencia de agua y de ser posible el caudal, o en todo caso recurrir a un zahori. atte Kike Rojas - Casma - Peru

----------


## EMNRE

Hola 
Primero que nada felicitarlos por el foro ya que me parece una excelente idea que todas aquellas personas que tienen intereses en agricultura puedan estar comunicados.
Felicitaciones.
Bueno mi pregunta va justamente a este tema ya que estaba muy interesado en empezar un nuevo tema justamente de como encontrar agua subterránea, que características de suelo retienen mejor el agua, las condiciones, etc.
Si alguien tiene algo mas de información o como encontrarla agradecería mucho que puedan compartir la información.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## c28_geo

buenas noches, respodiendo la inquietud anterior colega hay muchos procesos diferentes  entre ellos el mas utilizado es el del sondaje electrico vertical  SEV es un prioceso electrico de inyeccion y recepcion atraves del subsuelo eso proporciona  un tipo de resistividad si es permeable o inpermeable eso indica a que profundidad esta el agua y cuanto  es el acuifuero factible este estudio es bien importante antes de perforar.

----------


## riegomax

Dado que el MInag a traves de las autoridades locales de aguas, es necesario colocar caudaliemtros o medidores de caudal en cada pozo perforado y presentar un breve expediente para que sean otorgadas la licencias respectivas. Riegomax Sac ofrece dar soluciones en la implementacion de medidores de caudal y elaboracion del expediente que requiere la autoridad local de agua. Si desean mayor informacion por favor comunicarse a los telefonos mas abajo. 
Atte  *Ing. Jose Cona* _Riegomax SAC
Calle Alicante 273 ofic 303 - San Luis (espalda cdra 8 de av. rosa toro)
Telef: 346-0124 / 685-8144 RPM *339072 nextel 818*1288
email: ventas2@riegomax.com www.riegomax.com_

----------

